
Ask HN: Can You Build an Operating System for ML or Scientific Computing? - hsikka
I realize this question may miss the point of an operating system entirely, and that is in part why I&#x27;m asking. I came into ML from Biology and I don&#x27;t know much about low level computation, operating systems, or distributed systems.<p>Can operating systems be designed from the hardware up for a specific vertical, and would there be any advantage to designing one for ML,  versus using Linux or some other system?
======
mimixco
Linux seems to be winning the OS war on all fronts. There's a great economy of
scale from most or all software using it instead of trying to grow-their-own.
It would hard to imagine any advantage in an ML-specific OS that wouldn't be
crushed by the disadvantages of trying to maintain such a thing when Linux
already works everywhere.

------
tabir
The OS is an abstraction layer that sepparate the kernal operation from the
user operation. For example, Before we had this seperation, a user application
could have revoked the entire cpu to itself.

I think that what you ought to be asking is a cpu that is optimized for ML.
This is WIP. There are a few startups that are on this issue.

~~~
hsikka
Ah I see, I think I need to study this stuff a little more carefully

------
streetcat1
There is already one. It is called kuberentes.

